# jet afs-400 air filtration



## Phone60 (Jan 17, 2010)

I've seen some talk about the jet afs-400 system on another forum and wonder if anybody has and is using this??? How well does it clean up the air in a small shop? Would I also need a dust collection system ( aka shop vac ) to be used in conjunction with the jet system or would the jet be adequate enough by itself?
My shop to be is 1/3 of a 1 car garage.

Thanks for your input,
Greg


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

I have that same system - the Jet filtration system - and I love it. My shop is 24 x 24 - and this system works great - pulling the fine saw dust particles from the air. But remember that its for fine particles only. You would surly need your dust collection system for shavings from any power tool your using. Just remember to hand the Jet system away from your main power tool - such as a table saw/radial arm saw. I was going to vent my jet system outside - but during the winter - it works so well, that it also pulls all the heat from the building - and dishcarges the heat outside - you would be amazed when cleaning the filter and dust bags inside of the unit - of just how much dust is collected in it.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

How much and where can I get one! :icon_smile:

Kevin H.


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Kevin - I purchased mine at WoodCraft - I am sure any store that sells Jet tool would have this unit or could get one for you - also I know Tri-State stores carry them - if you know of any of those stores. There are three Jet Filtration systems - pick the one that you need. Not cheap by any means - but well worth the cost to keep your lungs clear of dust particles.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2004673/2004673.aspx


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I like it!

Couldn't tell from the Woodcraft page: does the unit run on 220V or 110V? This will make a difference to me.

Kevin H.


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

have any of you seen this kind of setup. i need a out feed table and could also use a down draft table. if you look at this site they show how they built theres. they just use furnace filters and a blower to make a down draft table. but alot of people on that site say they just leave the blower on so it will act as a air purifier to clean the air. i know you can get furnace filters that are around 1 micron..... so how well do you think something like this will do.... i am going to make one just for the down draft table and the out feed table, but i would be nice if it could triple as a air purifier.

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/plansshare/air_filter_downdraft_sanding_table.htm


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Kevin - Mine is this unit and a 110V. Just plugged into the wall socket. (Model AFS-1500 is 1300 CFM and has 3 speeds: 750, 900, and 1300. The AFS-1500 can filter the air in a 20' x 20' x 8' shop in under three minutes, and filter the air in that size shop two dozen times an hour.)

LGC - My friend built one very close to that unit. (http://www.rockler.com/findit.cfm?page=10169&sid=AF001 - but he just copied the plans and used the blower unit like shown on your post - http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2004673/2004673.aspx). He loves it. I suspect that (if you do like he did) if you purchase very *good* filters - he bought the ones for the Jet system - that system could work great. My only concern was the fact that the Jet systems recommended (for what ever reason) to put the unit high and away from the machines?? Besides my wonderful wife purchased this one for me for a past Christmas present - and I was not going to turn it down to build my own. But I do have a down draft table - for sanding that has a 1/2 or 3/4 (?) horse motor pulling the dust through it. I guess it is about the same as that down draft table by the table saw. Anything to keep your lungs clear and even with those (jet system or the down draft table) wearing a dust mask is also recommend. Dust partials do not do your lungs any good at all.


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

i agree about the dust mask..... i will try it out because i do need a out feed table, and could use a down draft table also. and if it ends up working as a air filtration unit also the that will be a plus.... i post up on here when i get around to making it and see what you guys think.

BTW that is a nice looking table you have. is that like a dremel that you use with sanding disk and stuff. and is the stuff below that stuff that you can put in tool box drawers to make stuff not slide.


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes that is a unit like a Dremel tool - I use it for fine sanding and carving. All the items below are items used in making Native American flutes and other things. Also the Porter-Cable unit is no longer on the table as I use it very seldom. A item I had to have - but not making furniture very much - moved it to the shelf below.
This is what it looks like from the front. Also I think you will be happy with your choice of making a out-table-down draft-sanding table. Just be sure to put wheels on it so it is movable. My whole shop is built with benches like these. I did not want my shop to be an extension of my home - and if I destroy anything in my shop - it can be rebuilt with ease.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Larry, very cool down draft table!*

What's the top surface, did you make it? Looks great. Is it pitched to a slot in the middle like the one below?  bill

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/plansshare/downdraft-rl21012.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/plansshare/air_filter_downdraft_sanding_table.htm&usg=__Gbx6QptT9lzc1uOzuqybWnNNdTY=&h=288&w=432&sz=25&hl=en&start=49&tbnid=WZ0XsXRb0XDqBM:&tbnh=84&tbnw=126&prev=/images%3Fq%3Ddown%2Bdraft%2Btable%26gbv%3D2%26ndsp%3D20%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26start%3D40


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Not to take up more room here - I tried to answer the question below with on this same post - My woodworking friend made his top from - 1/4" peg board - making the baffles double as a separtor and to make the top rigid and so it would not sage. Using the pegboard also made the top replaceable - it also saved him from having to drill any holes and works very well.

My base does looks something like this except a lot shallower (center section) and with a hole in the end to allow for the 4" vacuum hose to be attached. (as shown in the photo above.) You have to remember that the deeper the collection box is - the more air is needed to collect the dust - thus making it more shallow - will allow the vacuum system to work more efficient.








(ravmag's - table top)

Try this site for plans.
http://www.rockler.com/images/Down_Draft_Ezplan.pdf

The top of mine is metal with small slots in it - they are about 1/8" wide by 1.5" 
long. I am not sure what it was really made for but looks to be a cover for a machine that required air and baffled to displace the air. It had a full frame around it making it very sturdy and probably is made from 1/16" aluminum. If you look at the top of mine - it is black with speckles in it. Finish is great - except where I failed to sand on the project and sanded on the top of the down draft table - the top is still very well preserved. Sorry for the quality of the photograph...:thumbdown: I picked this up at Home Depot off their - offer whatever price table - I think I paid like $10 dollars for it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Larry, still not clear on the top*

It's metal, was it perforated? machined? a used piece from another item? Are they available if we want to make a similar table etc.?
I know they make a decorative metal screen but it would take about
6 mos to drill all the 1/4" holes ....:laughing: I was thinking about solid surface like Corian or Silestone with slots machined in.....probably a little pricey tho. Combining the outfeed table and a down draft would be a great idea..... :thumbsup: Very nice and orderly shop you have as well. Nice work. bill


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

> I was thinking about solid surface like Corian or Silestone with slots machined in.


 Man - go for it - that would be a really neat down draft table - and solid too. Of course then you would have to purchase one of those Corian table top table saws to go with it. Right??


----------

